# Need advice on how you go about writing out your will??



## sprinkle85 (Mar 23, 2012)

My husband and I have recently had some experiences in which we began to think about writing out some documents to be better prepared for our final days on this Earth. We have had some discussion about being put on life support, and also planned out how we would divide our estate. We are just unsure of the paperwork and the process on how we can fully write out our will. Any advice would be extremely helpful as we aren't spring chickens anymore! Please describe in detail how we can go about taking care of this matter.                  
 Thank you in advance!!


----------

